# Gaim non si connette a msn [risolto]

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao a tutti posto qui dopo varie ricerche l'errore e' il seguente:

```
utente@hotmail.com has been disconnected

data

Error reading from server
```

Ho provato a

- rimettere l'account

- cancellare la cartella .gaim

- riemergiare gaim (e a riemergiare gaim piu' recente)

ma nulla mi e' servito spero che qualcuno di vuoi sappia cosa sia.

PS: icq su gaim funziona benissimo

----------

## Yans

ciao fedeliallalinea, io uso l'ultima versione la 0.74 e funziona se provo a logarmi con l'account di hotmail   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yans wrote:*   

> ciao fedeliallalinea, io uso l'ultima versione la 0.74 e funziona se provo a logarmi con l'account di hotmail  

 

Ora prova a mergiare la 0.74 e vedo (mi pare cmq di averlo gia' fatto).

----------

## randomaze

Io ho la 0.72 e mi sono appena connesso.

Sembra che non ci siano problemi...

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io ho la 0.72 e mi sono appena connesso.
> 
> Sembra che non ci siano problemi...

 

Confermo... ho acceso il PC di mia moglie e sono entrato con il Messanger vero e un'altro account.

A parte sentirmi un pó buffone a inviare messaggi da una scrivania all'altra non ci sono problemi!

----------

## gnu-statix

Confermo il funzionamento.... (Gaim 0.74)

Io, quando ho di questi problemi.... prima di spaccarmi la testa spengo il firewall e riporo

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ne la 0.72 ne la 0.74 non vanno.

----------

## -YoShi-

Ciao

Domanda stupida...ma l'account è attivo ancora? se provi a loggare da msn.com funziona?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> Domanda stupida...ma l'account è attivo ancora? se provi a loggare da msn.com funziona?

 

Si e' attivo la posta arriva e da win msn funziona.

----------

## bubble27

 :Laughing:  domanda ancora + stupida .....

Non è che hai sbagliato a scrivere la passwd ?!?!?!?   :Question: 

visto che l'e-mail mi sembra un pò eccessivo.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

>  domanda ancora + stupida .....
> 
> Non è che hai sbagliato a scrivere la passwd ?!?!?!?  
> 
> visto che l'e-mail mi sembra un pò eccessivo.....

 

Ho provato per sicurezza ancora 30 volte ma niente.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*    domanda ancora + stupida .....
> 
> Non è che hai sbagliato a scrivere la passwd ?!?!?!?  
> 
> visto che l'e-mail mi sembra un pò eccessivo..... 
> ...

 

Hai provato anche con AMSN?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai provato anche con AMSN?

 

Questo funziona ma non mi piace.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Hai provato anche con AMSN? 
> 
> Questo funziona ma non mi piace.

 

Ok... ma intanto sappiamo che non é uno strano problema di protocollo!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ok... ma intanto sappiamo che non é uno strano problema di protocollo!!!

 

Il fatto e' che ha sempre funzionato tornato dalle vacanze (il pc non l'ho utilizzato) a smesso di funzionare.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Ok... ma intanto sappiamo che non é uno strano problema di protocollo!!! 
> 
> Il fatto e' che ha sempre funzionato tornato dalle vacanze (il pc non l'ho utilizzato) a smesso di funzionare.

 

non so che dire... se non hai fatto strani emerge nel frattempo non capisco il motivo.

Dal messaggio che ti da sembra che mentre il gaim si aspetta una risposta ne arriva una che non riesce ad interpretare, quindi non penso che c'entri la tua connessione. (oltretutto con altri programmi non hai problemi).

A meno che non ci sia qualcosa nel tuo profilo (chessó qualche strana innovazione di M$) che modifica il protocollo di connessione incasinando gaim... non hai fatto nessuna modifica da win?

Potresti provare a creare un'altro account e vedere che succede!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A meno che non ci sia qualcosa nel tuo profilo (chessó qualche strana innovazione di M$) che modifica il protocollo di connessione incasinando gaim... non hai fatto nessuna modifica da win?

 

No perche' l'ho usato quando in linux non andava piu'.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Potresti provare a creare un'altro account e vedere che succede!

 

Provero' questo e' l'unica cosa che mi resta  :Sad:  .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Potresti provare a creare un'altro account e vedere che succede! 
> 
> Provero' questo e' l'unica cosa che mi resta  .

 

Non va neanche cosi'   :Sad:  .

----------

## vificunero

login server :  messenger.hotmail.com

port :   1863

se serve sono i parametri per l'account msn che mi funziona.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   Potresti provare a creare un'altro account e vedere che succede! 
> 
> Provero' questo e' l'unica cosa che mi resta  . 
> 
> Non va neanche cosi'   .

 

Un'altra alternativa la hai... anche se é un pó hardcore:

scompatti i sorgenti e dai un occhiata alle pozioni compilazione. Penso ci sia il modo di alzale al massimo i log per tracciare la comunicazione e capire cosa effettivamente é quel "error reading from server".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Un'altra alternativa la hai... anche se é un pó hardcore:
> 
> scompatti i sorgenti e dai un occhiata alle pozioni compilazione. Penso ci sia il modo di alzale al massimo i log per tracciare la comunicazione e capire cosa effettivamente é quel "error reading from server".

 

Non ne vale la pena per msn io pensavo a una soluzione piu' semplice. Vabbe vorra' dire che uso solo icq.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora grazie a theo_ ho risolto nel seguente modo:

```
# emerge openssl

# emerge mozilla // o mozilla-firebird o mozilla-firefox

# emerge gaim

# emerge gaim-encryption
```

Il perche' lasci la paroloa a theo_:

<theo> fedeliallalinea: ldd `which gaim` && ldd `which gaim-encrypt`

<theo> dando per buono che quel 911 era  un errore di autenticazione

<theo> e che in quel doc di cui t'ho dato l'url parlava di ssl

<theo> ho cercato tutti i riferimenti possibili ad ssl

<theo> e' saltato fuori mozilla che e' una dipendenza di gaim

<theo> mozilla si rifa ad openssl

<theo> tutto qua

<theo>  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <theo> fedeliallalinea: ldd `which gaim` && ldd `which gaim-encrypt`
> 
> <theo> dando per buono che quel 911 era  un errore di autenticazione
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

Complimenti per l'intuizione

----------

## neon

cmq gaim ha una USE mozilla, mah...

----------

